# LIEUTENANT GENERAL LUCAS (CAS) BECOMES DND/CF CHAMPION FOR WOMEN



## Gunner (25 Aug 2005)

CANFORGEN 136/05 ADM(HR-MIL) 065 181812Z AUG 05
LIEUTENANT GENERAL LUCAS (CAS) BECOMES DND/CF CHAMPION FOR WOMEN
UNCLASSIFIED
IT IS MY PLEASURE TO ANNOUNCE THAT LGEN STEVE LUCAS HAS ACCEPTED AN INVITATION FROM THE DEFENCE WOMEN'S ADVISORY ORGANIZATION (DWAO) TO BECOME THE DND/CF CHAMPION FOR WOMEN THE ROLE OF THE DWAO IS TO PROVIDE ADVICE AND INSIGHT TO THE LEADERSHIP ON ISSUES RELEVANT TO WOMEN MEMBERS OF THE DND/CF AND ON THE IMPLEMENTATION OF EMPLOYMENT EQUITY POLICIES AND PRACTICES. THEY MAY ASSIST
THE ORGANIZATION WITH:  
DEVELOPMENT OF POLICIES, PROCEDURES AND MECHANISMS
RELATED TO RECRUITMENT, TRAINING AND RETENTION 
EMPLOYMENT EQUITY INITIATIVES AND ACTION PLANS 
IDENTIFICATION OF SYSTEMIC EMPLOYMENT BARRIERS 
RECOMMENDATIONS FOR SOLUTIONS ON ISSUES OR PROBLEMS IDENTIFIED 
ESTABLISHMENT OF ADVISORY GROUPS IN DND/CF ACROSS THE COUNTRY 
RESEARCH ITEMS RELATED TO EMPLOYMENT
EQUITY/DIVERSITY 
THE DWAO IS ESTABLISHED UNDER THE AUTHORITY OF THE DEFENCE DIVERSITY COUNCIL AND WORKS IN CONCERT WITH THE DND/CF CHAIN OF COMMAND TO ACHIEVE ITS GOALS. THE DWAO NATIONAL CO-CHAIRS ARE: LCOL BARB MCMANUS/MIL CO-CHAIR AND LYNNE CORKUM/CIVILIAN CO-CHAIR. I ENCOURAGE YOU TO SUPPORT THIS MOST WORTHWHILE ORGANIZAION IN THEIR MANDATE INFORMATION ON DWAO CAN BE FOUND AT THE FOLLOWING LINK HTTP://HR.OTTAWA-HULL.MIL.CA/DMGIEE/AGSEC<http://hr.ottawa-hull.mil.ca/dmgiee/agsec>

 :


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (25 Aug 2005)

IT IS MY PLEASURE TO ANNOUNCE THAT LGEN STEVE  LUCAS HAS ACCEPTED AN
INVITATION FROM THE DEFENCE WOMEN'S ADVISORY ORGANIZATION (DWAO) TO BECOME
THE DND/CF CHAMPION FOR WOMEN  

Hmmm, just the small matter of the sex change first and..........


----------



## Britney Spears (25 Aug 2005)

That's actually what it's called? "THE DND/CF CHAMPION FOR WOMEN"? Does it come with a medal?


----------



## Gunner (25 Aug 2005)

Britney, I am a bit disappointed in you.  I thought you would have been very pleased to have LGen Lucas represent you.


----------



## Michael OLeary (25 Aug 2005)

A few more appointed Champions (not sure if all are still current):

http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/Feature_Story/2003/jun03/12_f_e.asp



> Vice-Admiral Ron Buck, Chief of the Maritime Staff and the DND/CF Champion for Persons with Disabilities



http://www.forces.gc.ca/hr/cfpn/engraph/6_05/6_05_dvmag_champion_e.asp



> Lieutenant-General Marc Caron, Chief of the Land Staff, has accepted the position of DND/CF Champion of military personnel and civilian employees who are members of visible minorities.



http://www.forces.gc.ca/hr/cfpn/engraph/5_05/5_05_daag_e.asp



> Vice-Admiral Jarvis, ADM HR-Mil and the DND/CF champion for Aboriginal peoples.


----------



## NavComm (25 Aug 2005)

Well thank God I know who to bitch too now. I've got a list of complaints mostly due to my irregular period that I'm sure he will need to know.  Thanks


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (25 Aug 2005)

Can I be the DND/CF champion for Overweight Ex-service Members?....and h#ll, I'll do it for half of what those guys make...


----------



## NavComm (25 Aug 2005)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Can I be the DND/CF champion for Overweight Ex-service Members?....and h#ll, I'll do it for half of what those guys make...



You're already there buddy  I'll vote to pay you double for the extra duty (and pounds) you're willing to sacrifice.


----------



## Britney Spears (25 Aug 2005)

> Britney, I am a bit disappointed in you.  I thought you would have been very pleased to have LGen Lucas represent you.



The term "Champion" seems  to be sexist and condescending. If he's my champion, am I supposed to be his fair princess? His damsel in distress? ???

This sounds like something fron the 10th century......


----------



## paracowboy (26 Aug 2005)

I wanna be the Champion of Caucasian, Heterosexual, Non-Differently-Abled, Right-Handed, Christian Anglophone Males in the CF.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (26 Aug 2005)

Sorry, but we stopped hiring "those" kinds years ago.....


----------



## NavComm (26 Aug 2005)

Britney, it's like every time I attend community meetings on :native issues, women's issues, children in crisis issues: best not be the single white male who stands up to defend it.

A friend once told me as the "single white male over 45" that he felt he was the most discriminated against person in Canada... I think he hit the nail on the head.

All the white men defending women's issues and native issues and all the other issues are never appreciated. I appreciate you guys taking this on and pointing it out that a man is defending women's issues. But honestly, that's beaurocracy and only women, in this case can change it. If men try to, some woman, somewhere is going to cry that she was 'out hormoned'. Not fair? You bet. Not right. Absolutely. The way it is. Yes.

Edit: typos


----------



## Gunner98 (26 Aug 2005)

I am waiting for the message stating that (or does it go without saying) the CDS is the Champion for follicly challenged, muscle bound, testerone-laden, monogamous, heterosexual, over 30, highly trained killers.


----------



## 2 Cdo (26 Aug 2005)

Is there really a need or a demand for this position? Or is it just another created job for a general in waiting for a real job to open? Or do we really need a LGen to head it?
Just curious. ???


----------



## Gunner (26 Aug 2005)

> Is there really a need or a demand for this position? Or is it just another created job for a general in waiting for a real job to open? Or do we really need a LGen to head it?



It's not their primary focus, it's like a secondary duty.  Having said that, your question about is there really a need or a demand for this position is valid.  These positions are created to address a need and are sustained indefinitely by its bureaucractic inertia.


----------



## 2 Cdo (26 Aug 2005)

Pretty much what I was getting at Gunner! 
Really a LGen to head something which really is not an issue but the battalions and squadrons need more troops. Sounds like the Canadian government had a BIG hand in this nonsense! :threat:


----------



## Brad Sallows (5 Sep 2005)

Now that we have all these Champions, when does the tournament take place?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (5 Sep 2005)

Personally, I think I'd be embarrassed to have "Champion of" whatever attached to my moniker. :

Free Wheaties all around!


----------



## Infanteer (5 Sep 2005)




----------



## Gunner98 (5 Sep 2005)

VAdm Jarvis (ADM HR Mil) to serve as Official Languages Champion.  He must divide his loyalties between OL and Aboriginal People.  These portfolios seem in conflict, don't they?  Of course he share OL with Mrs. Shirley Siegel, Assistant Deputy Minister (Human Resources â â€œ Civilian) to provide OL leadership within the *Defence Management Committee and the Armed Forces Council*, and report to both bodies on DND/CF OL performance.


----------



## 54/102 CEF (5 Sep 2005)

Lets hope some of them get signed on as the Champion for Motion Sickness Bags in a Herc just before the green light comes on - which is what I think of this mumbo jumbo.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (5 Sep 2005)

Quote,
_Champion for Motion Sickness Bags in a Herc_
Sorry, but I locked this one up YEARS ago, the standard joke was that was my 6th point of flight procedure... :crybaby:


----------



## OnTrack (5 Sep 2005)

"Champion"s the latest Public Service/Government buzzword for someone who is supposed to give a shyte...never happens...good for the PER...get's ya the big performance bonus though.


----------



## 54/102 CEF (5 Sep 2005)

Ref the performance pay

That`s an Assymetric Target if ever I saw one. 

Right - wrong? Its for the top level people - so maybe its a fair deal - or maybe not.

See http://www.hrma-agrh.gc.ca/hr-rh/eg-gd/bac-pmp-rpg_e.asp


----------



## Brad Sallows (6 Sep 2005)

"Here I come to save the daaaaay!"


----------



## TCBF (6 Sep 2005)

"Quote,
Champion for Motion Sickness Bags in a Herc
Sorry, but I locked this one up YEARS ago, the standard joke was that was my 6th point of flight procedure... "

- Gravol is a beverage!

Tom

 ;D


----------

